# London Full Length Portraits



## circlekay (Jan 13, 2016)

As some of you may know by now, I've recently started my own photo-narrative blog. It's starting to gain some traction, but your support would be much appreciated! For this second post, I went back to the time one of my best friends came down from Oxford to visit me in London, only with a purpose. He needed new profile pictures for Facebook, so we took to my neighbourhood in search of good locations. These are the results, hope you enjoy them! Remember to click the enjoy button if you liked my post! Thanks guys!
 <Link Removed>


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2016)

The shot that has the brick wall with the sign that says "*No Ball Games*" next to the yellow sign with its drawing and the "*Danger of Death*" warning--what a fun image!


----------

